
Why Most VC-Backed, Ad-Supported Companies Are Doomed to Fail - raju
http://watchmojo.com/web/blog/index.php/2008/02/20/why-most-vc-backed-ad-supported-companies-are-doomed-to-fail/
======
gscott
Nothing beats having people pay you for your product.

